# Wer nennt sein Boot den so



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Mai 2010)

Würdet ihr euer Boot Tripper nennen?


----------



## flasha (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

Solange man den selber nicht hat


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

Trfapp trapp - der Trapper, Tripp Tripp - der ...

Oder, wie man so früher lästerte: "Haste 'n Tripper oder Schanker biste lange noch kein Kranker"

Darum wird der Name "Hau ab" immer beliebter bei Hundehaltern: "Hau ab - komm her"


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

Hi,
ich kenne da jemanden der hat sein Boot Schlampe getauft ;-)
ist immer nett zu hören wenn er dann sagt er geht jetzt mal runter zur Schlampe und dreht ne Runde ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

Nur wer die Liebe kennt, weiß wie sehr der Tripper brennt^^


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

Steht das Boot da, wo ein neuer Metallsteeg gebaut worden ist? Also in nähe Reormond?


----------



## malabu (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

netter Name.... 

aber besser Syphyllis... hehe


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*



malabu schrieb:


> netter Name....
> 
> aber besser Syphyllis... hehe


 Hallo
Naja ich hätte mit beiden so mein Problem.


----------



## wusel345 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

Warum soll man sein Boot nicht Tripper nennen? Aus dem Englischen übersetzt heisst Tripper = AUSFLÜGLER und darauf bezieht sich der Name sicherlich 

Kennt jemand von euch noch den Song der Beatles "Day Tripper" aus den 60ern? Die haben auch keine Geschlechtskrankheit besungen :q:q:q

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Warum soll man sein Boot nicht Tripper nennen? Aus dem Englischen übersetzt heisst Tripper = AUSFLÜGLER und darauf bezieht sich der Name sicherlich
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch noch den Song der Beatles "Day Tripper" aus den 60ern? Die haben auch keine Geschlechtskrankheit besungen :q:q:q
> 
> Gruß, Rüdiger


 Hallo
Du hast ja Recht aber ein bischen komisch ist es doch. Oder?


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

haha, skipper oder trapper wäre ok aber trippergeht garnicht


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer nennt sein Boot den so*

Den Boot?|kopfkrat

Leute geht doch lieber mal wieder angeln!!!:m


----------

